
The Elon Musk Forecast Correction Function - nabla9
https://aaboyles.github.io/Essays/portfolio/ElonMuskForecastCorrectionFunction.html
======
nabla9
Someone pointed out that Musk predicts very accurately if you measure in Mars
years. Mars year is 1.88 Earth years, the correction function is 1.775.

